# Insurance for Competition Venues



## KeystoneCuber (Aug 12, 2017)

To competition organizers - how do you usually go about getting insurance for venues that require a certificate of insurance (things like property damage insurance) I am currently in the process of organizing a competition and to use the venue I need insurance. Does anyone know of a good insurance provider for a one time venue usage?


----------

